# Window replacement - how difficult?



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone ever replaced the windows in their home? 

Mine are wood double hung type and need to be replaced. I priced new ones at my local home supply box store and they're not expensive but I've never done it. I'd hate to get halfway through and run out of skill.

The house is wood frame with vinyl siding. All the windows are on the first floor so I can easily access them from both sides. The ones to be replaced are about 28x36 (Where to measure is one of my questions). I'm thinking of replacing them with vinyl double hung that tilt in for cleaning. (That size is about $150 but an installer wants 3X or 4X that to do the work. (I'm not cheap - I'm frugal. :grin: )

How tough a job is this? I'm fairly skilled but certainly no journeymen carpenter.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Sometimes its worth paying.. My friend did his and I helped him... getting the old ones out is a pain in the side especially depending on the amount of paint and ect.. I paid to have mine done all on one day same windows he had and i have earned that money back in energy savings my windows no longer leak and his do..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Like any remodeling job, you are not going to know until you tear into it.
Made be take on only one yourself. Maybe easy, maybe hard. I have done a couple and was not to bad. Trimming them out took longer than replacing the window.

Make sure you have wood shims and instulation, on hand. I used I think deck screws to hold them in place.

My wife had "Larmco windows" come out to replace all our windows (14)
and they want between 14K to 26K to do it.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

They are not extra difficult, once you see how it is done.
Do you have a friend that does them regularly and would be willing to help with
the first one to show you the tricks?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got some pics?? 

Are the new windows standard size or will they be made to fit?? Do the existing windows have a nailing flange or do they have "brick mold", which serves the same purpose?? I'm going to guess that the window jambs are cased on the inside of the house. Not sure how the windows were trimmed on the outside and can be done many ways... I'll guess that your windows will have a nailing flange and common "J" molding to cap the ends of the vinyl siding that butts into the window. The good point is that you have vinyl... a release tool can be easily made so you can "unlock" the siding at a point above where you need to work and expose the fasteners in the peices below for easy removal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you looking at replacement widows that fit into your existing frames or "New Construction " windows where you remove the old sill jambs and header and install the new vinyl window?

If you have wood and they are not capped and/or rotting the total replacement is the way to go, in that case you need to measure the rough opening 2x4 to 2x4 which can usually be done by removing the inside moldings. The only hitch may come in with how the siding meets the existing window trim and if there is enough room for the nailing flange then cover with a vinyl trim molding.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Forgot the links 
Complete window > http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,218006,00.html

Retro fit/ replacement windows> http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20171587,00.html


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thought I'd post an update...

In a word (well 3 actually): Piece of Cake

Got the replacement window about 3 weeks after ordering from Home Depot. It is a vinyl double hung with argon for energy efficiency. Taking out the old window and cleaning up the opening took about 15 minutes. (The next one will take much less time now that I know how the old ones were installed.) test fit the new window in place and it was perfect. I even could leave the outside strom window/screen assembly so no need to mess with any siding - in fact I never had to go outside the house. So removed the window, caulked the outside stop and reinserted. Pressed it up tight and screwed it into the sides. The whole process took about 1/2 hour.

This week I ordered 4 more. My total cost for replacing 5 windows comes to less than $800 (or about 1/10th of what a window "specialty" company quoted me.)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not bad for custom replacements...better move quick (I think Winter is on it's way....:laugh.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now that your experienced you can work your way around the neighborhood on your days off


----------

